# Chocolate Sybil Cake



## nicki (Jul 20, 2010)

I made this cake on saturday. And it was DELICIOUS! It's called Chocolate Sybil cake you'll find the recipe in the "Lady and Sons; Just Desserts" [Paula Deen.] I left it in the oven for about 31 minutes. The icing is absolutely delicious. It's got nuts in it, but thats ok it tasted wonderful! So try it! it really is good


----------



## philpbvc3232 (Jul 31, 2010)

I can not wait to make a cake like this ,Yummy！


----------



## nicki (Jul 20, 2010)

Ingredients:

Cake:

1/2 cup (1 stick) butter, softened

1-cup sugar

4 eggs

1-cup all-purpose flour

1-teaspoon baking powder

1/8 teaspoon salt

1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract

1 (16 ounce) can Hershey’s chocolate syrup

Frosting:

1/2 cup (1 stick) butter

1/2 cup semisweet chocolate chips

1-cup sugar

1/3-cup evaporated milk

1-teaspoon pure vanilla extract

1/2 cup chopped pecans or walnuts

Directions Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Grease and flour a 13x9x2 inch pan. Using an electric mixer, cream butter and sugar together until light and fluffy. Add eggs one at a time, beating well after each addition. Sift flour, baking powder, and salt together in another bowl. Add to creamed mixture, continuing to beat. Add vanilla and chocolate syrup to batter and mix well. Pour into prepared pan and bake for 25 to 30 minutes. Just before cake is done, prepare frosting. Put butter, chocolate chips, sugar and evaporated milk in a saucepan over medium heat and bring to a boil. Stirring ingredients together, boil for 2 to 3 minutes. Remove from heat and stir in vanilla and nuts. Pour over warm cake. Delicious!! L&S JD, pg. 41 Recipe courtesy Paula Deen Servings: 16 to 20 Prep Time: 20 min Cook Time: 30 min Difficulty: Easy Show: Paula's Home Cooking/Just Desserts cookbook


----------



## nicki (Jul 20, 2010)

there you go


----------



## none (Dec 10, 2014)

try adding a shot of expresso to the batter and raspberries on top of the icing immediately after pouring on the icing.  5 star cake


----------

